# Can IBS cause weight gain?



## Sanchell

Hello my name is sanchell and im 17 I have IBS and am having trouble with my weight. Can IBS slow my metabolism down so its harder to lose weight. And if it is so what can i do?


----------



## JackieGian

Exercise! It will help with both the IBS and your weight.


----------



## Charbeaner

I, have IBS D and I exercise everyday and sadly I continue to gain weight. I can't eat much food at a time and this is something I just don't understand.Does Effexor XR cause weight gain for anyone? I also take Bentyl 10 mg, 2 x a day and Lomotil 2 x a day.


----------



## Auroraheart

If you have IBS D, your body may think that it is "starving" itself. (kind of like a bulimics will) So, it thinks "hey, I dunno when the next time I am going to get food/nutrients that will stick around...better hold onto what I can"...and there we have weight gain, rather than lost. Your metabolism is right in there too with this.Some people have found that eating a bunch of smaller meals a day helped their IBS, and helped get their metabolism back on track. I know it helps me too. I am IBS D and have the same problems with weight gain.Good luck to you!


----------



## hiNmighty03

Hey - I have been recently diagnosed with IBS - D after trying many other treatments and tests. I also feel like I have been experiencing a fluctuate in my weight. It's very frusterating when I haven't had to worry about my weight all my life. I totally think that it has something to do with my IBS. I am so frusterated with everything about IBS and I think that this site is great! If anyone wants to talk about or has any advice feel free to email me at hiNmighty###hotmail.com Kyersten


----------



## NHow

I'm having the same experience. Seems counterintuitive to gain weight when you have IBS-D, but no rhyme or reason to it. A few years ago I gradually lost 40 lbs (didn't have IBS then). Over the past 3 years I've regained 20 lbs, have IBS (mainly D). I eat a low cal, low fat diet, very nutritious, well-balanced. I work out 4x a week. I take flavoloids, calcium and soluble fiber. Colonoscopy and GI series have shown nothing visibly wrong. I'm not anxious and stressed. It's very frustrating.


----------



## NHow

Forgot to mention that I had my gall bladder removed two years ago. Actually most of the weight gain has been since then!


----------



## Nikki

Maybe that has something to do with poor digestion of fat?


----------



## NHow

Oops! After I posted I realised this was a Young Adults Issues Discussion. Haven't been a Young Adult for quite a while (at least not physically).Sorry!







Nancy


----------



## xxfakeasmile

Does going to the bathroom less mean you have a low metabolism?


----------



## Kaylis9d9

I never had weight gain problems with IBS in high school.. I would eat full boxes of cookies when I was on home instruction, and never gain... But then first year at college I gained 50 pounds... THe following summer I lost 25... Eating smaller portions of foods, never having desserts, and playing tennis like crazy.. lost it in 2 months time...


----------



## WhoaNellie1487

I've never had problems with gaining weight,and IBS..I've had just the opposite.. I lose weight very easily. Unfortunatly,It's hard to put back on the weight when I need too.


----------



## theresnopoint

I was pudgy when I got it, like 150 lbs at 5'3...then I got so sick I ended up losing at least 30 lbs...then I got on the drugs and gained 20, then got raped and ended up pregnant, and after miscarrying i ended up losing it again and my ibs seemed to go away...my doctor told me the drugs will slow ur metabolism, and also cause more intestinal absorption...its not the ibs messing with ur weight, its the drugs.


----------



## 14732

I have had stomach problems since I was 9 yrs old, but we did not know what to think of it. Two and a half yrs ago I was diagnosed with crohn's disease and lost 50 lbs while in the hospital for two weeks having six inches of my intestines removed. About eighteen months ago I got pregnant and I now have a nine month old son, but then after I had him I did not lose any weight. NOT EVEN A POUND. I was devastated. My stomach problems worsened and I was diagnosed with IBS on top of crohn's, which for anyone who has it knows that is hard enough to deal with. I still have not had any weight loss and lately it is destroying my life. My husband told me he doesn't like the way my body looks anymore and it is killing me inside everyday. If anyone knows of ANYTHING that has helped them with weight loss please let me know.


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## Kathleen M.

Generally there is nothing about IBS that would cause you to gain weight.However some people move less, or change their diet in ways that make them gain weight. Some people change their diet in ways that make them lose weight.If the weight issues seem all out of proportion to calories in and calories out it maybe worth going to the doctor and doing things like get your thyroid checked.K.


----------

